# ANYONE making resin parachutes?



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm looking for some parachutes for my customs, anyone out there making any?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I know that I've seen them. I'll have to check my links.

Jim


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Here is ebay listing,

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-RESIN-HO-SCALE-PRO-STOCK-SCOOPS-AND-CHUTES_W0QQitemZ330077096898QQihZ014QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice little set. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

It would be nice to see some parachutes in their "deployed" mode-

That would make for other interesting display possibilities...

I have plastic opened parachute set from a HW dragster combo that would make good custom fodder.




Cheers..


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

VJ - I looked everywhere and couldn't find the chutes. Sorry. Maybe I saw them on [email protected] too. I thought whoever had them had hood scoops as well.
Jim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

actually, remember Bruce from Bad Dog resins? Well, I emailed him and he's going to make me up 20 of them.

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

VJ - Does Bad Dog have a web site?? What is it?
Thanks,
fordcowboy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Cowboy... He sells on ebay under the name bnbgoodies. He's got some great stuff.
Thanks again for the AJ's light set up and let me know if you need a few chutes.. I'll hook you up


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just got done decaling these. They came from bnbgoodoes. I am very pleased with them.










He has some more unique stuff too.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful job on the bods! 
Be very careful though. The vic is a VERY fragile body, eh.
I dropped one of mine from 1' to the bench and the roof came off. 
(I made a repair but lost one of the mid roof pillars, eh. Now it is open front to back and still looks good.)


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks. I glued the windows in on the top and around the base of each window to give the roofs added support. I do this with many of my cars rather than depending on the pillars alone.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Mic will the Vics fit a TJET??

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They're made for Tyco pan. I'll drop one on top of a T-jet tonight and post a pic so you can decide.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Joe... if you want to "toughen" those bodies up. Mix up a little clear expoxy and piant the underside of the body with a thin coat. It makes a world of difference.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'll be dinged! 
Now why the heck I didn't think of doing that, eh?
Thanks for the heads-up! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

vaBcHRog,

Here's how it looks sitting on a JL T-Jet chassis. The rear of the chassis would have to be shortened to get it lower. I think it might look pretty good on a Hot Rod chassis.


----------

